# The NEW FLY SWAP!



## gunrod

Live chickens with a hook sproat sticking out of them are not allowed.:chicken:


----------



## deputy865

deputy865...???
gunrod...???
2pawsriver...???
rangerman...March Brown
tommytubular...Two Feather May
bearace...dry royal coachman 

still have 6 spots!

Shane


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Shane I'm going to tie that Mosquito that I posted a picture of....or at least that is my plan.


----------



## tommytubular

gunrod said:


> Live chickens with a hook sproat sticking out of them are not allowed.:chicken:


It would be soooooo much easier that way Gunrod!!

Nice looking flies 2 paws and rangerman...

Here is a Picture of my humble effort at the Two Feather May....








[/IMG]


----------



## gunrod

tommytubular said:


> It would be soooooo much easier that way Gunrod!!
> 
> Nice looking flies 2 paws and rangerman...
> 
> Here is a Picture of my humble effort at the Two Feather May....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


What size hook is that? It's hard to tell from the pic but you may have just a tad too much hackle and post but the extended body is awesome.


----------



## gunrod

Actually, now that I look at it again the hackle seems fine once you consider the extended body. My only suggestion would be to strip the fibers from the lemon duck when you tie them in. It looks like you put the feather with the quill in the fly. You can strip two patches and face the concave side at one another and the two sections will bend away from each other giving the appearance of two wings.


----------



## tommytubular

Thanks for the critique and the compliment Gunrod...

Its a size 16 hook......and point well taken on the amount of hackle. A couple less wraps are certainly in order after looking at it again.

Also the stem tip of the extended body flank feather is tied in where it meets the hook and the body fibers are pulled forward and tied upright to create the post......so there is no stem in the post. I did get lucky I suppose on one of my practice flys and got the definition of two wings with the body fibers after they were tied upright. Well maybe it wasn't luck and I just did tha one right.

Here is one with a little less hackle in white with brown hackle.....








[/IMG]

I guess a few more practice flies are in order....








[/IMG]


----------



## gunrod

Better pictures too. I can now see what you were doing with the flower. Nice work. I look forward to having one in hand.


----------



## tommytubular

2PawsRiver said:


> I'm going to look for a different white hair though. There is supposed to also be a light Moose hair. If I can find that I think I will try it. The White Tail hair seems a little brittle.


Just a thought......I seen some flly bodies that were tied using paint brush bristles. Don't know if I've ever seen bright white........but have seen some off white ones that might do the trick. Your local dollar store just might have'em too. Gotta love the dollar store.......they have some stuff that is very useful for fly tying......and everything is a dollar!!


----------



## donp6_99

I would love to participate in another swap. I am learning alot and it has been fun. Im not sure what to tie that is that small but I will find something.

Don


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Shane I think I'm in or should I say my girlfriend is in on this one as she has the vice right now. That and I can't tie smaller than a 20 and she can do them perfect to anysize. She's going to be tying either size 28 BWO or a 22 Griffith knat. I'll let you know in a few days. You'll need a threader to get your line tied to the hook!


----------



## deputy865

deputy865...???
gunrod...???
2pawsriver...???
rangerman...March Brown
tommytubular...Two Feather May
bearace...dry royal coachman 
donp6_99.....???
WILDCATWICK...???


still 4 more spots left!

Shane


----------



## rfwood

I'm in, will let you know what fly on Wed.

dick


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Hey Tommie, it's funny you bring up the paint brush. Went to a fly tying class this past Saturday and he brought up the same thing. Did we decide on a due by date and so far I count 8 participants. 



> Shane I think I'm in or should I say my girlfriend is in on this one as she has the vice right now



WCW has it made


----------



## deputy865

deputy865...???
gunrod...???
2pawsriver...???
rangerman...March Brown
tommytubular...Two Feather May
bearace...dry royal coachman 
donp6_99.....???
WILDCATWICK...???
rfwood...???

The date will be April 20th....

Shane


----------



## deputy865

Not much goin on w/ the swap...I would like to fill it up..Does anyone know of anybody they could PM to get them to join it? Would wickedcarpenter maybe wanna join? I hear and seen that he's an exellent tier!

Shane


----------



## rfwood

Shane,
Still trying to decide what fly !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Need address to send, leaving for Missouri turkey hunting the 13th of
April, will have my flies done by 5th of April.

dick


----------



## deputy865

Well seeing there still isnt much goin on with the swap...Here's a bump and i'll be sending my address, so check your PM boxs..

Shane


----------



## tommytubular

considering the end date vs. todays date.............maybe just close the swap at 9 tiers?

I know I've been fishing in my free time lately and still have a few more to make......but I'll be there by the deadline.


----------



## deputy865

Yea might as well....You think we should move the deadline closer? I'm done with mine...Hows everyone else?

Shane


----------



## deputy865

Okay i will have them out today or tomarow...Sorry for such a L-O-N-G wait, i feel kinda like an idiot ... I'll have them out sooner next time i host...

Again sorry for the delay

Shane


----------



## tommytubular

So is deputy865 MIA too?


----------



## WILDCATWICK

What's going on? We need to get these things going. I feel like a kid who woke up on Christmas Day with no presents under the tree:lol: 

Just joshing a bit, but I do look forward to the end seeing everyones ties Including my girlfriends! 

Shane can you update us???


----------



## deputy865

Sorry guys, i have not been home in a week and a 1/2...been at my moms house(all the fly's are at my dads)...they will be out by Sunday!!!

Still feel like and idiot!

Shane


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Shane, what's going on? Not thinking about keeping all those flies for yourself are ya:evil: 

Did they go out yet? I still haven't received mine.


----------



## deputy865

Okay. They will be out by next week. I feel really really bad and like and idiot making you guys all wait...Been kinda busy with school winding down(exams) and have been going place's. Sorry for the HUGE delay...I can send some out maybe today or tomarow, but not all of them.

Shane


----------



## tommytubular

Shane.....you been sitting on them for about a month now 

Here's an idea......get'em ALL in the mail today

and don't forget about the deal I made ya on the supplies


----------



## Rat Fink

Theres a reason I didnt get in on this swap..... I guess my hunch was true. Hope it works out for you guys.


----------



## deputy865

Tommytubular,

i didnt forget about it...

There going out saturday...

Shane


Rat Fink


----------



## CubanFisherman

Don't be too hasty to pass judgement, guys. Try and remember what highschool life was like. I have no doubt that you will all get your flies eventually.


----------



## gunrod

And remember that there was someone else who held up the swap as well. 

I give Shane credit for trying. With that said you also have to recognize when you have a busy period and might have trouble. The fellas are anxious to get there flies because some flies are time sensitive to hatches for fishing trout. I know you don't get to fish trout much so you may not have recognized this fact. All will be forgiven once the flies are in everyone's hands. Just try to get them out as soon as possible.


----------



## tommytubular

Cuban.....are you calling the kettle black here? I wasn't passing judgement.........just offering a polite shove in the right direction 

And if you think for a minute that you are busy in high school......wait til you hit corperate America, raise a family and maintain a household.


----------



## CubanFisherman

tommytubular said:


> Cuban.....are you calling the kettle black here? I wasn't passing judgement.........just offering a polite shove in the right direction
> 
> And if you think for a minute that you are busy in high school......wait til you hit corperate America, raise a family and maintain a household.


Tommy, I don't know quite how to respond. I sincerely apologize that I offended you. Deputy is the same age as I am, so I feel as if I can identify with him. I was able to infer from previous posts that his parents are perhaps divorced and that is something that needs to be taken into consideration. I too am studying for exams right now, and that leaves little time for anything else. Never did I mention that adult life is easier, just that this time of year for high schoolers is very busy. I don't know if I am calling the kettle black because I have no idea what that means.

My first post was not aimed at anyone in particular, nor was I scolding anyone. I was just trying to help everyone understand where Deputy was coming from.

My apologies, moderators and others, it wasn't really my place to comment in the first place.


----------



## tommytubular

CubanFisherman said:


> I don't know if I am calling the kettle black because I have no idea what that means.
> 
> My apologies, moderators and others, it wasn't really my place to comment in the first place.



you didn't offend me at all.....no harm no foul

Cuban....there is an old saying.....the pot that called the kettle black

meaning..........it appeared to me that you were passing judgement on me about your alleged passing judgement of Deputy by me. Truth be known....I went way out of my way for Deputy on this swap and you had no clue about that. Not to mention the fact that his blowing sunshine at everyone had turned into pounding sand.

I seriously just want Deputy to do the right thing and...........

SEND THE FLIES OUT!!!


----------



## CubanFisherman

tommytubular said:


> you didn't offend me at all.....no harm no foul
> 
> Cuban....there is an old saying.....the pot that called the kettle black
> 
> meaning..........it appeared to me that you were passing judgement on me about your alleged passing judgement of Deputy by me. Truth be known....I went way out of my way for Deputy on this swap and you had no clue about that. Not to mention the fact that his blowing sunshine at everyone had turned into pounding sand.


Gotcha.


----------



## deputy865

tommytubular said:


> I seriously just want Deputy to do the right thing and...........
> 
> SEND THE FLIES OUT!!!


There gone!!! 
Sent them with my dad and he is gonna ship them out at work!!!

Very very very very sorry for the HUGE delay...I'll get it right next swap if i'm allowed to host it again!.:16suspect lol: )

Shane


----------



## gunrod

Thanks Shane. I'm sure all will be forgotten once everyone is in a stream tossing them at fish.


----------



## 56CCKB

I know this may be the wrong time to ask this... haha but i was wondering if anyone (maybe with a little more experience with swaps) is planning on doing another soon, because i may be interested in participating. Let me know. thanks


----------



## Burksee

56CCKB said:


> I know this may be the wrong time to ask this... haha but i was wondering if anyone (maybe with a little more experience with swaps) is planning on doing another soon, because i may be interested in participating. Let me know. thanks


Be our guest! Any member can host swap. Search the archives, get some idea on whats involved and be a "Swapmeister"!


----------



## gunrod

I've always found the summer time to be tough for swaps because everyone would rather be fishing than tying or tying for personal needs over what a swap calls for. I would suggest we hold off at least until after the hex this month and shoot for late July when the trout are lethargic from warm waters and everyone starts thinking about steelhead and salmon again.


----------



## 56CCKB

haha yeah thats kinda what i was thinking too... i know i spend my free time on the river and not at the desk when i can so i understand that. Ive never actually participated in a swap before and i dont really have the time to try and coordinate one myself.. but i would definitly be in on the next one as long as my ability is up to par for what you guys want to tie...:lol:


----------



## gunrod

We take all 'abilities' in our swaps. You'll see it posted when the time comes.


----------



## deputy865

Well if anyone wants to do a swap and doesnt want to host it over the summer i can do it...Some may not want me to but...I have summer vacation so i have all the time in the world...Maybe a chance to redeem myself after this little mishap...

Shane


----------



## Burksee

I find myself doing very little if any tying during the summer months. Way to much going on outdoors during the summer to be stuck in front of a vice! Matter of fact I find little if any time during the fall, to much going on outdoors in the fall too! My time for any serious tying time comes after the Christmas holiday rush is over. Lots of cold nights available between then and spring!


----------



## 2PawsRiver

> We take all 'abilities' in our swaps. You'll see it posted when the time comes.


I'll say, you should have seen some of the horrid flys I stuck these guys with :lol: :lol: 

I would have to agree on a short break. I will most likly not get involved in another swap untill August or so. About then I will get serious about Salmon Flys and can work a swap in then.


----------



## deputy865

Yea my first fy swap, the fly i used sucked...And so did the other one i did after that... These one's are alright...I bought glue and that really helps alot. I used to use clear nail polish and that would would turn a good fly bad...

Shane


----------



## WILDCATWICK

What no one wants to do the trico (size 24+) swap!:yikes: 

Just joshing. Neither of us on my end want to do anything until later either. We're in major fishing mode right now & don't have the time. Any spare tying time is very directed towards one paticular pattern & style.


----------



## dinoday

gunrod said:


> I would suggest we hold off at least until after the hex this month and shoot for late July when the trout are lethargic from warm waters and everyone starts thinking about steelhead and salmon again.


 Speaking for myself...I NEVER stop thinking about steelhead and salmon


----------



## 56CCKB

Ive never got into steelies or salmon in the rivers before... fished for them plenty out in the big water tho. I have been told repeatedly i need to get my shtuff together and start targeting those too as i live right between the carp and chocolay rivers, which seem to be the steelhead mecca in the central UP. What sort of set ups do you guys usually use i dont think my little 3 wt or 5 wt is gonna cut it... i think the 6 wt would be a little light with the fury ive seen some of those fish fight with on downrigger rods! let me know... maybe my student loans could be skimmed off the top a little for something worthwhile! :evilsmile hahaha


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Received the flies. Thanks all. A couple of them did not have tags so I don't know who to give credit to but they certainly were all nice. 2paws that mosquito pattern is killer, looks better than the picture even. I think that will get some use this weekend. 

Shane, your improvements are noticable. Your flies are getting much better. Do you use a whip finish?


----------



## tommytubular

oh goodie..........it will be like Christmas checking the mail tonight


----------



## gunrod

See, I knew all would be forgotten once they got in the mail. 

See you guys in the next swap.


----------



## deputy865

lol whip finish...whats that?
Wildcatwick, you must have gotten one of my good ones...i bought Fly glue and it helps so much...I used clear cail polish and it screwed my flies up..some of you will see what i mean..The fly glue with its real fin thin tip, i could get right were i needed it...

Glad you guys got them!

Shane

PS if anyone use's on of my flies tell me how it works, i caught a gill on one and in the winter (ice fishing) i caught a smelt on one as well...thanks


----------



## 56CCKB

apparently thats a no on the whip finish.. hahaha.. im by no means an expert tyer but i have enough experience now to know that you can never get enough practice.. and the only way to improve is to tie as much as you can, as often as you can and keep challenging yourself... trust me there will be plenty experiments that make it into the strip pile but as you get better it will even out.


----------



## deputy865

Everyone else get there flies?

Shane


----------



## tommytubular

yes......I got mine

Nice job gentlemen...........someday......with alot more practice.......I will be as worthy as some of you


----------



## rangerman

I received mine last week....sorry for not responding sooner. Nice work everyone. Thanks to Deputy for hosting the swap.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Recieved mine a couple days ago....great looking bunch of flys, now if I can just find time to use them


----------

